# Be your own it.com. Any good?



## Mr Clifford (Oct 25, 2011)

Heya's ive decided to buy some computer repair course dvd's to do some studying and wanted to know if anyone has tried the be your own it's computer repair mastery course. And if so was it worth it ?

There are also some cheaper computer repair course dvd's on ebay but they seem pretty old and dont know if there even worth it.

Any help or other suggestions would be great cheers!!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you don't need any of that rubbish

you need a pc and two books one is called PC Technician street smarts by James Pyles and the other is called compTIA A+ all in one exam guide 7th edition by Mike Meyers.

Both books will prepare you to become a compTIA certified IT Technician and you will learn a lot just from those books and with those two books you can ensure you have very good learning material.

Most of these things on ebay are pure and simple crap and you may end up being cheated out of your hard earned money.

Learning to repair and build PCs is best done by experience and through proper study a cheap pc from a pawn shop or recycling centre would help you learn with the two above mentioned books as you could take it to pieces and rebuild it up.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Never heard of it. I'd recommend what GBL just recommended.


----------



## Mr Clifford (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok thanks guys!! Ill order them when i get a chance. i just got a few old pc's from friends so I can work on trying to fix them as i go. Haha

Thanks again!


----------



## Mr Clifford (Oct 25, 2011)

P,s this might be a pretty stupid question but with the CompTIA A+ Certification All-In-One Exam Guide i live in aussie so will the exams here be around the same as the books?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Mr Clifford said:


> P,s this might be a pretty stupid question but with the CompTIA A+ Certification All-In-One Exam Guide i live in aussie so will the exams here be around the same as the books?


Although I have never taken any exams down under, it is my understanding that the A+ exams pull questions from the same question pool no matter where the exam is taken.

The book isn't the SAME as the exams. After all, a book is a book, and an exam is an exam. However, the book should indeed cover the content you need to know to pass the exams.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^

The books cover the knowledge that is needed to pass the exams but the books wont be the same as the exams otherwise that would be cheating.

If you decide to take the two exams you book them through Prometric Services: Testing and Assessment or CPA Australia Testing with Pearson VUE you will find your nearest test centres on those sites and you pay with a credit card or debit card.

however there are sites which sell discount vouchers which will knock a bit of the price of the exams and you pay pearsonvue or prometric using the voucher code after purchasing the vouchers.

Not sure if you pay VAT in Austrailia but in the UK we do so getting a discount voucher takes about £60 of the total price for exams.

You do not have to take both exams on the same day but you do have to take both to be certified.


----------



## Mr Clifford (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok cheers heaps guys the two books are on there way  ill let you know how i go in the future 

Thanks again!


----------



## a9wh61ks (Sep 29, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> you don't need any of that rubbish
> 
> you need a pc and two books one is called PC Technician street smarts by James Pyles and the other is called compTIA A+ all in one exam guide 7th edition by Mike Meyers.
> 
> ...


Sometime we pay for computers' viruses ,Trojan removal. do the books you mention it will teach us about this?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

a9wh61ks said:


> Sometime we pay for computers' viruses ,Trojan removal. do the books you mention it will teach us about this?


No, not really. That sort of knowledge is gained through experience.


----------



## a9wh61ks (Sep 29, 2012)

BosonMichael said:


> No, not really. That sort of knowledge is gained through experience.


I have no experience about virus Trojan removal....


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

a9wh61ks said:


> I have no experience about virus Trojan removal....


The only way to get experience removing viruses and Trojans is by actually removing viruses and Trojans. It's not something you can really learn from a course or training program... you simply find a computer that has been infected and search the Web to figure out how to remove them. Some things work... some things don't. Experience will help you determine which is which. If you don't have experience, you're stuck with trial-and-error.

You might consider looking at the Virus/Trojan/Spyware subforum here at TSF to see how the experts here do it.


----------



## a9wh61ks (Sep 29, 2012)

BosonMichael said:


> Never heard of it. I'd recommend what GBL just recommended.


What is GBL?


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

GBL 
*greenbrucelee* 
He is the poster above


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

lol its me.


----------

